# funny reply to advert



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

we have been looking for another min shetland and advertised locally here in oxfordshire, well I had a reply from someone please phone etc. so I did. he was foreign, dont know where from, but his english was atrocious, it ended with me putting the phone down on him. turns out he has a 14.2 and he lives in Londonderry, his last remark was I will arrange transport to you today, he was obviously in a hurry to get rid of the pony, he said cause of his job, but my initial thought was had he stolen it. it was most strange, what was he doing answering an advertisement in oxfordshire when he was in londonderry n.i.

I dont know what to do, I could leave it but its nagging at me.

jenn


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Did he give you any other details about the pony, breed colour etc? Does seem very odd, you could report it to the rspca or the police, but I don't know if they could do anything. But if it is suspect that the pony is stolen then maybe he could have others too. I'd report it just in case.


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks for reply pps, I rng the police who advised rining the rspca, no reply from them, so I tried ringing the appropriate in NI got an answer machine which said, please ring so and so only tuesday evenings, made me laugh, so I found a rescue centre somewhere in NI and sent them an email re this. Am I just being paranoid or a nosy so and so and looking for things that arent there, I know I wouldnt have slept if I hadnt tried to do something, am going to try the rspc later

jenn


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes at least you know that you have done all you can, they can check it out if they think it is suspicious. Well worth reporting it, could be somebody's beloved pony or of course it could all be quite innocent, but best checking it out. So many horses and ponies get stolen you never know.


----------

